# Amazing Audioengine D3 ...



## Incognito73

Hi there,
  
 Well, I was not sure should I post this in "computer audio", "portable sources" or "portable headphone amps" sections ... as this new breed of devices most certainly belongs to all categories. Maybe it's time for a new forum sub-section?!
  
 Anyway, I was visiting my parents in the USA for the holiday season and just for fun ordered Audioengine D3. It was on special $165 offer on Amazon (roughly 100£). Cost of the D3 in the UK was £165 so it was quite substantial saving. I was pretty much reserved what to expect as I already have Audioquest DragonFly 1.0 and FiiO E17. Let alone my Meier Audio Corda Jazz desktop amp. I was keen to have another "DF like" (and usb cable free) portable dac/amp as I was not quite happy with the DF 1.0. Also, I was drawn to the D3 AKM4396 DAC because of hugely positive experience with all devices where this DAC was integrated (namely Gigaport HD+ and Auzentech Meridian V2 audio interfaces).
  
 Oh boy. I was completely unprepared for this device, and that was a good thing! Simply put, D3 is amazing (as per post title) and it's quote astonishing how they achieved this in such small package. Speaking of technology advances ... huh?! I may queue DF 1.0 and FiiO E17 on eBay for sale as they will be rarely used from now. What is evident during the very fist listen (even before break-in) is that D3 gives more body, more bass, more structure and more "air" to the music. Things are rarely congested. It doesn't add or take away anything. It's very neutral and subjectively maybe a bit on the dark side. If you have bright headphones (as in my case) it's really fantastic pairing. What's even more intriguing is that I may be free to say that sound signature does have that analog feel. Crazy it is. Stereo field is noticeably wide, lower end of the audio spectrum is really deep and not muddy/congested. Trebles are very enjoyable and smooth (hence my comment about the bright headphones pairing). Last couple of days I found myself reaching for D3 instead of Coda Jazz desktop amp for a quick high quality session and that's saying something!
  
 D3 draws 5V/200mA from the USB port and what's interesting is that it doesn't lack any power ... even when driving my HD600. On the other hand, my low impedance "bass-reference-electronic-music" choice Ultrasone Pro 900 headphones are easily best portable pairing I've heard. Pro 900 are rated at only 40ohm but you really need quality amp to explore all that bass, mid bass, sub bass and not end up with bland, rumbled, distorted and not overly exciting, toe tapping bass. D3 did really fantastic job here and auditioning Pro 900 was really exciting adventure. I'm still sceptically looking and D3 and thinking how device of this size can produce such fully bodied bass. Things were looking spot-on on the IEM front too. My Sennheiser IE8 were superb and quite probably at their best with the D3. There was no hissing or distortion at all. D3 does have really black background and quite passages are really enjoyable. AKM4396 by itself is very low noise, low distortion D/A converter but D3 as a "platform" is completely noise free.
  
 Metal injection molded (MIM) aluminum case does get hot and aluminum is really a good choice here, acting as one huge heat-sink. Speaking of aluminum, D3 design is fantastic. It does have that industrial, cold looking but professional look. It's very easy on the eye. No bling, flashy, unnecessary details and that's a good thing. I believe that Mac owners will be quite pleased with D3 design as it's quite "compatible". There is noticeable "click" when the device is powered on, probably from the relay controlled outputs?! It's first time I've heard this on the device of such form factor. It was a bit unnerving at first, as I thought that something is not right. If someone is interested to use D3 as super portable, high fidelity Android platform ... I can confirm that D3 is working with the USB Audio Player, (UAPR) straight from the USB OTG port (on my HTC One) and without the need for any additional power (banks). With D3 paired with UAPR sound quality is exceptional. I couldn't use it outside of the UAPR domain, but that's probably because of the 24bit output requirements, so not exactly sure if Android OS is to blame. All in all, it's really super portable set-up. Take a look:
  

  

  
 It would be interesting to see how D3 is behaving when used as pre-amp or pure DAC source. That's still in the queue.

 I believe that I already wrote a lot of words and you attention may drift away. Seriously, I'm more keen to hear from other users experiences. Goor or bad. It would be interesting to hear how D3 fairs against the HRT Microstreamer and Centrance DACport (as I was deciding between them and D3). There are not many discussions (or reviews) about D3 around, so I do feel a bit lonely here ...


----------



## Dobber

Your photo really caught my eye. I have been thinking of getting a DAC/AMP to pull a digital signal from my HTC one for use while traveling. Been researching JDS labs C5D & leckerton's offerings. Still think I will go with one of the traditional DAC/AMPs, But am curious how the D3 is working for you with the HTC one. Are you controlling the volume from the phone? Its' nice to have choices like these finally.


----------



## whereas

How does this compare to the Dragonfly v1.2 DAC? They seem to be (unofficial) direct competitors, but no one seems to have compared the 1.2 version with this new D3. I'd like to know which has superior sound quality before ordering either one.


----------



## Incognito73

dobber said:


> Your photo really caught my eye. I have been thinking of getting a DAC/AMP to pull a digital signal from my HTC one for use while traveling. Been researching JDS labs C5D & leckerton's offerings. Still think I will go with one of the traditional DAC/AMPs, But am curious how the D3 is working for you with the HTC one. Are you controlling the volume from the phone? Its' nice to have choices like these finally.


 

 Yeah, I did have some thought about traditional "portable" DAC/AMPs with more bulk, but honestly nothing beats the portability of "in-line" "USB thumb drive-sized " USB dacs/amps (like D3). I can simply put HTC One in my pocket and D3 just goes in-line with the cable with no detectable bulk at all. Ages ago I was just dreaming of such portable HiFi and now it's reality. Who would have thought ...
  
 D3 is integrating with HTC one nicely, BUT you have to follow the sequence - at least in my case:
  
 1. Firstly attach the USB OTG cable and wait 10 sec
  
 2. Connect D3 (it will initialize and you will hear the output relays click)
  
 3. Reboot the phone
  
 4. After boot up sequence is complete, start the USB Audio Player Pro (UARP). It's very well written piece of audio software. It completely bypasses Android audio platform/driver thus allowing direct communication with USB audio hardware resulting in ultimate audio quality. 
  
 https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.extreamsd.usbaudioplayerpro
  
 5. UARP will initialize D3 and you just have to confirm to Android OS that software wants to access USB device directly. The controls you see in the Mixer tab are the controls that the D3 device exposes and UARP will use them directly.
  
 So, volume is controlled from UARP Mixer directly and not from the phone. Actually, I'm happy with that as it gives superior audio quality (direct hardware volume control). 
  
 By the way, I'm using rooted HTC one with ViperOne ROM and ElementalX kernel ... but I believe that stock version wouldn't behave differently as USB audio is kernel supported and  UARP doesn't require rooted access.
  
 Hope this helps!


----------



## Dobber

Thanks for the reply. Yes it looks very handy. I did some research and found the Topping TP-D1 MKII MK2 for $70 and is supposed to work with the HTC One. I went ahead and ordered it, And if I find I like the sound quality but it's too bulky I will probably try the D3. Hoping I will be able to play straight from the stock music app & google music without any 3rd party apps involved. Though I am going to check out USB Audio Player PRO.


----------



## alpha421

whereas said:


> How does this compare to the Dragonfly v1.2 DAC? They seem to be (unofficial) direct competitors, but no one seems to have compared the 1.2 version with this new D3. I'd like to know which has superior sound quality before ordering either one.


 
  
 I sold off my DF v1.2 in favor with the D3. What's your definition with "superior sound quality"?
  
 If you prefer a more dry and thin, but slightly more detailed sound, the DF wins.  If you prefer a more dynamic and analog sound with more output power, the D3 wins.  Plus the D3 pairs better with my A2 speakers as it should being they are Audioengine products.  Both are good companies, but the D3 offers a 3-year warranty over the 1-year DF.


----------



## whereas

Well, I'm going to be using the DAC with Denon D5000s, so the 10ohm output impedance of the D3 concerned me a bit. I owned the D1 awhile back and liked it, but always wondered how other products sounded. I remember one reviewer (Hifiguy528) saying the 1.0 Dragonfly sounded slightly better than the D1, and I've heard another reviewer claim the D3 sounds very much like the D1. Since the 1.2 is supposedly better than the 1.0,and the 1.0 is supposedly slightly better than the D1, and the D1 sounds like the D3... Well, you get the idea.


----------



## alpha421

Can't speak for the D1, just telling you how I heard it between the DF and D3.  I'm on the side of the fence that I don't really care too much about the output impedance with headphones, sensitive IEM/CIEM's - yes; headphones - no. 
  
 Keep your D5000.  I sure wish I had along with the D7000.  They just don't make it like that anymore, IMO.


----------



## whereas

alpha421 said:


> Can't speak for the D1, just telling you how I heard it between the DF and D3.  I'm on the side of the fence that I don't really care too much about the output impedance with headphones, sensitive IEM/CIEM's - yes; headphones - no.
> 
> Keep your D5000.  I sure wish I had along with the D7000.  They just don't make it like that anymore, IMO.


 
 Good advice. Yeah, I'm keeping them for sure. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I thought about ordering both the D3 and the 1.2 to compare them, which I might do anyway. I'm sure the 1.2 will be fine though.


----------



## zeddun

I demoed the Audioengine D3 and it sounds wonderful using Fostex TH600s and my Macbook Pro playing high res and regular ALAC files.


----------



## whereas

Just got my Dragonfly 1.2 this afternoon. The overall sound is detailed, but something about it is really fatiguing. Either I have really sensitive ears, or there's some harshness to this DAC. The only other time I ever had this type of fatigue was with the headphone out on the HK3490. I just couldn't listen to that for very long without getting a headache. The box was open, also, and the DAC is supposed to be new. I've got an Audioengine D3 on the way to compare them. Might be sending this one back anyway.


----------



## Incognito73

Well ... that's exactly why I was hooked on D3 instantly. Non-fatigue, analog-ish, very smooth and enjoyable listening sessions. Even my Ultrasone Pro 900 are tamed and they are very well known for their ear piercing "qualities" partly because of V measurements and partly because of titanium drivers. Surprisingly good matching. As someone already suggested, you may not strictly retrieve all those surgically processed sonic details with D3  (do you have to ?!) but instead there is a more significant sonic reward (at least for me) ... pure music listening fun. For me, D3 is refined, transparent and detailed just on the right edge.
  
 Speaking of output impedance. I believe that many listeners are simply blindly hooked on "1/8" rule. No reason really. It can't be that strict as we are not talking about linear devices and then you have the frequency vs impedance relationship on both ends (amp and headphones). Because nothing is strictly defined in non-linear world, it's probably not very wise to draw firm conclusions on nominal output impedance. As mentioned, impedance swings across the frequency range and those very swings will define the sonic fate of any headphone. Real life listening is essential as some headphones will be happy with less then 1/8 then again some will be fine with more. By the way, I did try D3 with IE8 /Pro900/HD600 (16/40/300 ohm respectively) and didn't noticed any major sonic flaws.


----------



## shultzee

The D3 drives both my HD 650's and Denon  d600's just fine.  Awesome performing dac/amp.


----------



## whereas

Yep. Just got a D3 to compare with the Dragonfly 1.2 and you guys are absolutely right. It's so smooth and expansive, just the right amount of everything. This is about as wide a soundstage as I've heard through my D5000's. Been listening to the D3 for about 30 mins. now and it's seriously good. It reminds me very much of the Cowon house sound, but with a genuine soundstage and a great amount of detail. Like you guys were saying, the low end is definitely what sets this apart.
  
 Just plugged back into the Dragonfly, and there is that sensation of more texture on everything, but a harshness that hurts my ears after a few minutes and even sibilance issues. I'm not sure if it's just the particular pairing of my headphones and this DAC...
  
 Going to listen some more before making any conclusions, but the D3 is indeed amazing. Especially for the price.


----------



## Incognito73

Just for the sake of balance in this thread ... it seems that What-HiFi didn't like D3 very much
  
 http://www.whathifi.com/review/audioengine-d3
  
 Probably many of you are quite suspicious about the credibility of this review "institution", but it seems that D3 just got the first public bashing.
  
  
 By the way,  did anyone tested D3 as pre-amp (DAC source) ? ... as I got quite impressive results with my Rega BrioR amp.


----------



## shultzee

It seems in the review they wanted the dac to texture the music , I quote "We’d like a bit more subtle detail and texturing of notes too."
 Thats not really what I am looking for.  I want to hear the music as it was intended to sound.  Unless I am misunderstanding the quote above.
  
 I have used the d3 as a dac source feeding my ALO Pan Am as the amp (Mullard tubes) and I really like the sound using HD 650 cans.


----------



## whereas

Yeah, I have a feeling that the Dragonfly sounds "better" on lower-end headphones where they're lacking high-end extension and need extra sharpness in that area. The top end is just piercing on my D5000's with the Dragonfly, though. They also don't have as forward a presentation as the D3. I would describe the Dragonfly as having more depth than the D3, but not as much width. I would probably keep the Dragonfly around the use with my lower-end portable headphones in place of the D3... just not worth it, though. The D3 sounds good with everything I have.


----------



## Incognito73

shultzee said:


> It seems in the review they wanted the dac to texture the music , I quote "We’d like a bit more subtle detail and texturing of notes too."
> Thats not really what I am looking for.  I want to hear the music as it was intended to sound.  Unless I am misunderstanding the quote above.
> 
> I have used the d3 as a dac source feeding my ALO Pan Am as the amp (Mullard tubes) and I really like the sound using HD 650 cans.


 
  
 I'm not sure how notes can have textures. You can hear "texture" of instruments, voices .. etc  (recording quality dependent)  so maybe that's correct referral. I was always a bit reserved for their reviews.
  
 Anyhow, look, at one point of time I was so obsessed with those micro details that I lost touch with the music and it was not good at all. It was time for a change and I'm really not looking back! Critical listening is fine, of course, but it's probably the same thing as when you bench your graphic card every day and not actually enjoying any game you bought! Don't get me wrong ... I'm not saying that digital micro details are bad thing, but it's probably more subjective thing these days. I'm maybe getting old, but I'm slowly reverting back to that old school type of sound signature from the analog days. I would trade micro details, subtle textures for more body, more weight, more dynamics, more toe tap ... with no questions asked.
  
 Speaking of D3, that relaxing sonic delivery was something that immediately caught my attention. As mentioned in the write up, detail retrieval is just on the right edge. I wouldn't want no more, no less.
  


whereas said:


> Yeah, I have a feeling that the Dragonfly sounds "better" on lower-end headphones where they're lacking high-end extension and need extra sharpness in that area. The top end is just piercing on my D5000's with the Dragonfly, though. They also don't have as forward a presentation as the D3. I would describe the Dragonfly as having more depth than the D3, but not as much width. I would probably keep the Dragonfly around the use with my lower-end portable headphones in place of the D3... just not worth it, though. The D3 sounds good with everything I have.


 
  
 Yes. Same experience here. Generally speaking, it's better to have neutral dac/amp. It's simply more future proof. Apart from the top end, low end is quote intriguing with D3 too. It's not that "beats" like overblown bass overhang. It simply does have more quality, more tonality  and more importantly impact is not elevated.  Such neutrality is good as it will give a helping hand to bass shy headphones but at the same time complement headphones with already excellent bass signature (as with Ultrasone Pro900 in my case).


----------



## utdeep

I've used the D3 for a few weeks now and it's a spectacular DAC/amp.  I think the DAC is better than any portable I've used yet like the Dragonfly, Explorer, or built-in DACs of the International, Pan-Am, or WA7.  The amp is pretty solid too.
  
 I've got the A5+ speakers from AudioEngine too.  I don't think I've ever been disappointed with any product they make.


----------



## utdeep

How do you use the D3 as a DAC only and bypass the amp?


----------



## Soundsgoodtome

utdeep said:


> How do you use the D3 as a DAC only and bypass the amp?


 

  This and also how do these compare to a Schiit Modi or ODAC. I know it's not portable like the D3 but audio-wise are they up to par or am I losing something by going to a small profile?


----------



## nipponbiki

A few weeks ago, I started off with a Dragonfly, then got the iFi DSD nano. 
 In comparison with the Dragonfly, I totally agree with what you guys have said about the Dragonfly, 
 and I like what you had to say about the D3 in comparing it with the Dragonfly, so I also received the D3.
  
 Now, I am trying to decided which one to keep. The Dragonfly is definitely going back, but I am really having trouble between the D3
 and the iFi DSD nano. One thing I am having trouble with is the driver and/or firmware for the DSD nano totally sucks, as it can only be used in 16-bit 44.1 or 48 KHz modes on USB3 ports.  
  
 I think it might have the better sound though, but I am having a real hard time with that too.
  
 Would love to hear some other feedback regarding these DACs!


----------



## nipponbiki

Well, the Audioengine D3 certainly rocks. I like it very, very much.
 I have been leaning towards the D3, especially with the driver problems I have been having with the iFi iDSD.
  
 HOWEVER, listening to FLAC files in JRiver with the realtime PCM2DSD conversion turned on through the iDSD is just screwing amazing!!!  I am listening to Infected Mushroom's Army of Mushrooms, and I am nearly having an orgasm.
  
 The Audioengine D3 sounds really good, probably better than iDSD in normal 44.1 @ 16-bit mode, but this PCM2DSD is making it a whole different experience. There is just so much more going on and it feels multi-dimensional in a way. Hard to describe.


----------



## AngryGoldfish

With the HTC One requiring a specific application to accept sound conversion through the Micro-USB port, would a portable mp3 player like the Cowon J3 also require specific software or could I simply plug it into the USB port and into a set of headphones or in-earphones? 
  
 I'm looking for a highly portable, affordable, well-made DAC+Amp that can work with my Cowon J3 and HTC One and run my UE700's and whatever headphones I'm going to get next (nothing with super high impedance or anything).


----------



## Soundsgoodtome

How does the d3 stack up against full sized dacs just for dac function? Vs Modi? Vs a higher Sabre chip?

Also has anyone got the d3 to work on an Android phone with Spotify or similar streaming?


----------



## Incognito73

... I was a bit sidetracked, so not much free time to re-visit this thread. Anyhow, regarding the Android devices compatibility with D3 in native form ... I believe that major issue is that stock Android platform is simply unable to output 24-bit audio, required by D3. Hence, you need third party player with custom audio driver (like USB Audio Player Pro). Without Android native support for 24bit audio output, you are unable to use native music apps too (Spotify, Poweramp, Neutron, Internet streaming ... just to name a few). It may happen that CyanogenMod ROM in some of the latest incarnations is able to output 24-bit audio, but firm confirmation is needed.
  
 Regarding comparing D3 to standalone DACs, it was on pair with my Xonar Essence sound card and that sound card is on pair with the DACs in $350-$500 price range ... so such performance linearity may tell us that D3 is way above it's nominal price/performance point. However, comparing D3 to standalone DACs is not a fair game generally speaking as D3 is ultimately designed as portable HiFi solution and there is a limit how much of the technological maneuvers such form factor allows.


----------



## Soundsgoodtome

Does plugging the d3 to a line-in of an amp bypass the amp section of the d3? I plan on using it as a dac when at home with the output to a stereo (trying to use as DAC only with a line-out) and to power headphones on the go straight from the d3.


----------



## Soundsgoodtome

incognito73 said:


> Essence sound card and that sound card is on pair with the DACs in $350-$500 price range ... so such performance linearity may tell us that D3 is way above it's nominal price/performance point. However, comparing D3 to standalone DACs is not a fair game generally speaking as D3 is ultimately designed as portable HiFi solution and there is a limit how much of the technological maneuvers such form factor allows.




Can you clarify this last bit? It sounds like you're saying it's on par with 300-500 DACs (as with comparison with your Asus Xonar) 

but the very last part you make it seem like it isn't up to par of standalone DACs because of it's form factor... confusing.


----------



## Incognito73

Oh yes ... on the second re-read of that post it does sounds a bit confusing. Sorry about that!
  
 That was just general thinking ... not strictly related to D3 only. During my observations, I did mention that I don't have a problem to reach for D3 instead of my desktop solution and especially when I'm not in the mood for critical listening (and lately that's really often). I find it engaging, musical, revealing enough and above all non-fatigue-fun to listen to. So, indeed, it may not surpass some more expensive desktop DACs but it's a fair opponent.
  
Speaking of double amping question when connected to pre-amp ... I'm not quite sure what's happening with the circuit when the volume is 100% but I hope that D3 relay units are detecting this and bypassing the stepped attenuator in favour of fixed line level voltage. I didn't noticed any clipping or distortion with my pre-amp.
  
 By the way, I was looking for some D3 measurements and by accident stumbled across this review:
  
http://archimago.blogspot.ca/2014/03/measurements-audioengine-d3-usb-dac.html
  
 As suspected, D3 measurements are excellent! and it seems that reviewer was quite pleased with the unit, even comparing it to the Xonar Essence One desktop dac/amp ($500 unit).


----------



## hifimiami

incognito73 said:


> Oh yes ... on the second re-read of that post it does sounds a bit confusing. Sorry about that!
> 
> That was just general thinking ... not strictly related to D3 only. During my observations, I did mention that I don't have a problem to reach for D3 instead of my desktop solution and especially when I'm not in the mood for critical listening (and lately that's really often). I find it engaging, musical, revealing enough and above all non-fatigue-fun to listen to. So, indeed, it may not surpass some more expensive desktop DACs but it's a fair opponent.
> 
> ...


 
 Thank you for the review link, excellent!


----------



## hoichi

Hey. I thought the AQDF 1.2 was supposed to be so much more relaxed and non-fatiguing than 1.0. Good thing I haven't pull my trigger on it yet.
  
 Thank you for your review, Incognito73. Thank you guys. I like what you say about the bass, I like what you say about treble and I do hope the D3 pairs well with my GMP 8.35 that are kinda brightish and also have just brilliant bass that is well-controlled and goes pretty deep. Looking forward to seeing how deep


----------



## Torai

Any updates on the D3 vs. DragonFly 1.2 ? I'm torn between those two. I originally ordered the DF 1.2 but then after reading you guys' opinions (which I trust more than the review on whathifi.com) I decided to cancel and get a D3 instead. Not sure if it is the right decision though. I own HD 650 without any amp and have a pair of Audioengine A2 coming soon.


----------



## dizzyorange

I've been enjoying a D3 for the past week.  Not going to try to describe it because I'm not good at that — I'll just say I give it two thumbs up because it's putting a big smile on my face


----------



## hoichi

I love my D3 and I love my music. The pairing with my German Maestros is brilliants, the music sounds very fun, spacious and natural and can listen to it all day long. Everything as advertised. Thank you, Head-Fi


----------



## Incognito73

Thread resurrected!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
 Yeah, my Audioengine D3 is not going anywhere anytime soon!  It's still my personal portable DAC choice and sometimes even it's plugged as my desktop DAC. As hoichi nicely mentioned, you just love your music and forget everything else ... and that's probably valued point. Device is not in a way.
  
 There is a lot of mumbo-jumbo in the DAC world these days and marketing venues are not helping at all!  Over engineered, over the top, over the specs, over priced designs and ultimately end user is feeling the pinch. I would always suggest that investment priorities are headphones and/or speakers as that's where the magic happens. Good and transparent start-up DAC shouldn't cost much. In that respect, Audioengine D3 is stable, nicely design, clear & transparent DAC  (with surprising sonic weight for such device) capable to drive wide range of headphones and systems. You really need a good excuse to upgrade to something else!


----------



## hoichi

incognito73 said:


> Thread resurrected!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Well, I'll probably have a good excuse to upgrade to HiFi-M8 when (if) I ugprage to Alpha Dog, but before that I'm very happy with the D3.
  
 BTW, I do get why they say the D3 has sounds analog. Even the old records with effects that sound pretty dated today (Led Zeppelin, for instance) sound like it wasn't such a bad idea back then. And some music is positively saved by the D3. Subsume by Cloudcicker sounded like busy fatiguing mess even on my Cowon D2. On D3 it sounds smooth, airy and musical.


----------



## dizzyorange

incognito73 said:


> Thread resurrected!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Yeah, that's what I'd say stands out about the D3, there's a nice gravity to the sound.  I think they'd be an especially good match for brighter speakers or headphones.  To be frank, I don't think they're a good match for the Audioengine A2 or A5, which tend to run warm to my ears.  They are stunning with my HD650s and something beyond that with my neighbor's KEF LS50 speakers.  Seriously the D3 / LS50 combo is just about the best setup I've heard.


----------



## dizzyorange

whereas said:


> How does this compare to the Dragonfly v1.2 DAC? They seem to be (unofficial) direct competitors, but no one seems to have compared the 1.2 version with this new D3. I'd like to know which has superior sound quality before ordering either one.


 
 My impressions are:
  
 Audioengine D3:
 -warm
 -wet
 -heavy
 -cohesive
 -classy
 -restraint
 -full-bodied vocals
 -can sound congested
  
  
 Dragonfly 1.2:
 -exciting
 -bright
 -electric
 -dry
 -fast
 -amazing, jaw-dropping, feet-tapping PRAT
 -sugar-coated
 -false
 -can be thin and sibilant on some vocals
 -fatiguing


----------



## WhiskeyJacks

Do you believe the pairing of the DT 990s and Sound Magic HP100(both have brighter treble section) would be a good pairing with the audioengine d3? Because I am currently looking for a decent dac right now. I may just wait for the UD120 and see how that does when listened too. And considering past prices it will probably be a bit cheaper. I just wanted to know about this item and those headphones, being maybe someone has used the pair.


----------



## Koolpep

whiskeyjacks said:


> Do you believe the pairing of the DT 990s and Sound Magic HP100(both have brighter treble section) would be a good pairing with the audioengine d3? Because I am currently looking for a decent dac right now. I may just wait for the UD120 and see how that does when listened too. And considering past prices it will probably be a bit cheaper. I just wanted to know about this item and those headphones, being maybe someone has used the pair.


 
  
 I think it will be a good pairing, the Audioengine is a touch on the warmer side, so should do well with them. I like the D3 a lot, nice and punchy, very detailed without being excessive in the highs and a lovely lower end.
  
 Cheers,
 K


----------



## surja

Hi guys,
  
 Can someone comment on how the D3 compare against JDS Labs C5D?
  
 Also, I am planning to use it with my Beyerdynamic T90 - should be fine, right?


----------



## WhiskeyJacks

surja said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Can someone comment on how the D3 compare against JDS Labs C5D?
> 
> Also, I am planning to use it with my Beyerdynamic T90 - should be fine, right?


 
 Well first of the D3 can be had new for 150 or 140 right now, and is suppose to have a nice warmer sound and be a decently detailed and very enjoyable dac/amp vcombo. You can grab one used for 130 which for a usb dac small device is great. the CD5  I hear is good also but not really worth the price tag compared to come others


----------



## quimbo

saw this on e-bay today
  
 http://www.ebay.com/itm/221506780183
  
 i don't need one but half tempted to buy it.  I have a few of the Zu audio mission cables and they are nice cables.


----------



## nqduy

I got mine for $100 locally and it sounds amazing! I use it with both the SRH-840 and Custom One Pro and my headphones sound as if I'm plugging directly to the amp.


----------



## Ricanbandit

I am glad I saw this thread. I had already purchased the D3 to use with my systems (mac/gaming pc/laptop) but I never thought I would be using it with my phone.  As I type this I am listening to this little thing transform my Note 4 and my SE535's into  a great sounding device. I mean, it sounded ok before this but now, just wow!. I was just jamming to 30 seconds to mars night of the hunter (Shannon Leto Remix) this track has some nice deep bass and this little D3 is driving the song hard.
  
 BTW my Note 4 is not rooted, 100% stock and I am not using The UAPP app, it works natively.  Actually at this moment I am listening to Pink Floyd  - Pigs (three different ones) on Tidal.  Two things,
 one - because the D3 draws power from the usb, the battery goes down faster, not insane, but noticeable.
 Two the D3 (or the Note 4 not sure which) is finicky, sometimes I have to plug and unplug it in order to get it to play without it sounding all distorted and slow.
  
 Overall really happy with my first DAC, so much I just ordered a JDS 02+ODAC for my gaming rig and will use the D3 exclusively with my phone and laptop. The JDS will drive a pair of 250ohm Beyerdinamic Dt-990 premiums.


----------



## dryvadeum

Hey does anyone know if this will synergize well with a pair of Philips Fidelio X2s? They're a bit warm and smooth so I'm worried this will make them sound too syrupy/slow. Is this a lively sounding device with good bass impact but just on the warn aide of things?

I'm tossing up between this and the DF V1.2. Gonna be used straight from my Note 4.


----------



## Koolpep

dryvadeum said:


> Hey does anyone know if this will synergize well with a pair of Philips Fidelio X2s? They're a bit warm and smooth so I'm worried this will make them sound too syrupy/slow. Is this a lively sounding device with good bass impact but just on the warn aide of things?
> 
> I'm tossing up between this and the DF V1.2. Gonna be used straight from my Note 4.


 
  
 I love my D3 and can assure you, it's not warm. It does bring out the lower end with a tiny bit more punch than neutral but it's not a warm DAC/Amp. To be sure I just listened to my UE900s with it and well... 
  
 Cheers,
 K


----------



## XLR8

This device has me intrigued as I currently own a AQDFv1 and V1.2 USB dac.
  
 There is a substantial difference between v1.2 and v1. The v1 is more analog and more punchier in the lower bass with excellent transparency and non-congestion in the soundstage. The v1.2 is more top end and midrange to the point of excessive on the high freq. Matching them carefully is critical with headphones I have found.
  
 For those that have the D3 is the unit neutral or does it tend to focus to one frequency domain like the DFv1 and v1.2.


----------



## dryvadeum

xlr8 said:


> This device has me intrigued as I currently own a AQDFv1 and V1.2 USB dac.
> 
> There is a substantial difference between v1.2 and v1. The v1 is more analog and more punchier in the lower bass with excellent transparency and non-congestion in the soundstage. The v1.2 is more top end and midrange to the point of excessive on the high freq. Matching them carefully is critical with headphones I have found.
> 
> For those that have the D3 is the unit neutral or does it tend to focus to one frequency domain like the DFv1 and v1.2.




Hey since you have both versions of the AQDF I wanted to ask which one you think will pair better with the Fidelio X2s?

Are the differences really that substantial?


----------



## XLR8

dryvadeum said:


> Hey since you have both versions of the AQDF I wanted to ask which one you think will pair better with the Fidelio X2s?
> 
> Are the differences really that substantial?


 
  
 With reference headphones yes the differences are audible.
 I am not familiar with the Fidelio X2 so cannot really comment.
  
 I will say this though, that if you wants more dynamic sound, bass slam and warmer analog sound get the v1 DF. It has some flaws though not being compatible at 44.1 and 88.2 sampling rate. I use strictly 24/96 output on both Dragonflies with wasapi and maiko plugin output.
 However, if you are after more refinement (sweeter mids softer bass more hissy top end) and less transients/punch/dynamic sound get the v1.2
  
 I like both and it's fun to listen to them after a few weeks with each.
 If anything they seem to be a 180 degree reverse mirror of each with the v1 focusing in the lower mid bass and warm whilst v1.2 is more upper midrange and analytical.
 Hope this helps.


----------



## shigzeo

I've added a few thoughts, and photos of my own now. They are up at ohm. I am reasonably impressed. My favourite part is that it looks like an iPod shuffle.


----------



## Ultrainferno

Didn't you post a full review on Headfonia as well?
  
 http://www.headfonia.com/audioengine-d3-lil-something-something-headphones/


----------



## shigzeo

I did, but I was away. From what I understand, the D3 may have some exciting new evolution coming.


----------



## ramordep

Any comments with dragontail extender pairing? Is it worth getting?


----------



## brian032

Just got this used for $65 a couple days ago. Lol. I figured I would give it a shot for fun at that price. Anyways, a couple days later and I'm elated with it. For reference, I've owned the E12, E11, E6, HiFiMeDIY, and ELE DAC. Compared to the aforementioned, I love the fact that the D3's AMP and DAC are all in a tiny USB stick. Makes transporting and hooking up the device so much more convenient. (No batteries or extra chargers. Yay!) Most importantly though, the D3 sounds great through my Surface Pro and Galaxy S4; the latter through UAPP. Couple the quality and convenience, and this makes for one hell of device. I highly recommend it; even at MSRP.


----------



## ramordep

Nice deal. I ordered mine new at 150$, hoping its better than dragonfly.


----------



## Stillhart

Well I used my D3 every day at work (5 days a week) for something like 9 months and I'm really happy with it.  It's got a nice neutral sound signature and it's nice and incognito so I can leave it at my desk without worrying about it.  Highly recommend this little guy!


----------



## Schizoid1

I have the Audioengine D1, which I have hooked up to my PC running Windows 8.1. Every time I turn it on, I get the message that the USB device isn't recognised. It still works, but it's annoying.
 I do hope that this has been remedied in the D3.


----------



## XLR8

stillhart said:


> Well I used my D3 every day at work (5 days a week) for something like 9 months and I'm really happy with it.  It's got a nice neutral sound signature and it's nice and incognito so I can leave it at my desk without worrying about it.  Highly recommend this little guy!


 

 Join me to the club ++++1
  
 I just got mine for a ripper price and it sounds just wonderful.


----------



## Jazz1

I'm planning on buying the D3 for use with my new Macbook 12" retina, and B&W P7. The battery life of this new laptop is probably about 7-8 hours. Can anyone comment about their experience with the D3 and battery life of their laptop? Also would the D3 work well with the P7's?


----------



## Stillhart

jazz1 said:


> I'm planning on buying the D3 for use with my new Macbook 12" retina, and B&W P7. The battery life of this new laptop is probably about 7-8 hours. Can anyone comment about their experience with the D3 and battery life of their laptop? Also would the D3 work well with the P7's?


 
  
 Sorry, I've never actually used mine on battery power.  Regarding the sound, I've found them to be on the neutral side so they've paired well with anything that they have the power to drive.  Something like the P7 is meant to be portable so I'm assuming it's relatively easy to drive and should pair well.  Assuming being the key word.*


----------



## Jazz1

stillhart said:


> Sorry, I've never actually used mine on battery power.  Regarding the sound, I've found them to be on the neutral side so they've paired well with anything that they have the power to drive.  Something like the P7 is meant to be portable so I'm assuming it's relatively easy to drive and should pair well.  Assuming being the key word.*


 

 Well one thing I'm finding is that this little thing runs hot to the touch. Sounds good with my Hifiman 400i.


----------



## Ricanbandit

Still loving my experience with the D3. I have found it to run a bit warm, but I really don't find it to be hot at all. I like the way they make my  SE 535 sound. It truly is a lot better than running it straight from my laptop, I also use it at home to run my DT990's but it really doesn't power them as much as I'd like. So I am going to keep this one to use at work and my car and will start to save up for a proper amp/dac for my desktop. All in all money well spent


----------



## aerosuffly

Does anyone know if it is easy to replace the usb connector on the D3? I had it plugged to my laptop with a headphone connected. Then, I walk around with the headphone, forgetting it is connected, and I pulled the chord. The headphone is fine, but the D3 usb is bent. I should have used a usb extension cable.


----------



## XLR8

You should be able to remove the 4 screws and desolder the usb from mains board and use an old usb remove that and place it in D3 with solder. 

Good luck.


----------



## aerosuffly

Ah, I have not done soldering for more than 10 years. Maybe I will give it a try.


----------



## wongzuohan

I currently own an iPhone 6 and pair it with my Westone W50s, what cable do I need to connect it from the amp to my iphone? (From the usb end to the headphone jack)


----------



## JerseyD

The D3 is not intended to work with portables/phones. It is powered by a USB port in your computer. Phones just don't provide enough power to use this way.


----------



## wongzuohan

jerseyd said:


> The D3 is not intended to work with portables/phones. It is powered by a USB port in your computer. Phones just don't provide enough power to use this way.


 
 Oh thanks for saving me there, I was *this* close to making a purchase after I found out you can get an apple camera adapter to work with the usb. On a side note I really want a portable amp which is the size of the D3 when I'm out and about, do you have any recommendations?


----------



## superfrognyc

You should listen to my Devialet 120 /Kef LS50


----------



## JerseyD

wongzuohan said:


> Oh thanks for saving me there, I was *this* close to making a purchase after I found out you can get an apple camera adapter to work with the usb. On a side note I really want a portable amp which is the size of the D3 when I'm out and about, do you have any recommendations?


 

 Don't know of any worthwhile amps the size of the D3. A battery potent enough to power a good amp is larger than the D3 by itself.  The Fiio Fujiyama EO6 is pretty small, but I have never heard it: http://www.fiio.net/en/products/5. I carry some other Fiio products and like the way they sound. Their minimum order quantity for the EO6 has prevented me from ordering them.


----------



## alexandernigth

Hi im been looking and reading reviews...so far my options for a laptop ring...is fulla-fiio q1-kunlun e18-- audioquest Dragonfly... (60-160)
So which one...my headphones are oppo pm3, sennheiser hd 630 and beat studio 2.0.


----------



## oaklandrichie

Picked up the d3 a few days ago and I've been testing it on everything. 
  
 Through my macbook pro:
 With my MDR 7506's and Grado sr225's, the difference in sq is subtle, but noticeable. $150 difference? Probably not. 
 With my Senn hd 600's you can really hear the difference when you crank it up. Of course, the Mac's internal DAC/amp just doesn't have the juice to power those headphones, well not very well, anyway. 
  
 Through my Toshiba laptop:
 Credit to Apple for offering a quality laptop DAC, because Toshiba's DAC doesn't come close to the d3. This is great for me, because now I can use my Toshiba as an media player through my stereo receiver.
  
 Through my macbook pro to audioengine a5+'s:
 I tested my girlfriend without telling her which was which and she said the d3 selections sounded "more crisp", but it was, again, very close. At low to moderate volumes, you may not hear much of an improvement, but if you want to crank it up when you're hosting a party, the d3 is going to give you a quality sound at high volumes. 
  
 I may pick up the dragon fly next just to see if there's a jump in quality.


----------



## XLR8

Audioengine > dragonfly


----------



## oaklandrichie

Has anyone else noticed that the sample rate indicator is always on?


----------



## BlueBits

oaklandrichie said:


> Has anyone else noticed that the sample rate indicator is always on?


 

 Mine is always on because I changed audio midi settings (Macbook Pro) to set the dac at 96k. So regardless of what's playing it is upsampled. And considered HD.
  
 You may want to dig in settings to see.


----------



## oaklandrichie

bluebits said:


> Mine is always on because I changed audio midi settings (Macbook Pro) to set the dac at 96k. So regardless of what's playing it is upsampled. And considered HD.
> 
> You may want to dig in settings to see.


 
 Yep, that's it. 
 I never changed the settings though, the d3 did that for me, I guess.


----------



## oaklandrichie

soundsgoodtome said:


> How does the d3 stack up against full sized dacs just for dac function? Vs Modi? Vs a higher Sabre chip?
> 
> Also has anyone got the d3 to work on an Android phone with Spotify or similar streaming?


 
  
 Old thread, I know, but I'm curious about the same thing. I read that the Modi and the d3 use the same DAC (AK4396).


----------



## BlueBits

I don't listen to the portable headphones (t51i) for regular use with my home set up (maverick d2 dac + little dot mk iv amp). I have a dt880 for that.
  
 I tried them with the desk amp and dac; comparatively the d3 resolution is tad muddled with recessed mids. I can't really say for sure; it may be psychological but its not a very drastic difference. I also tried using the dt880 600Ohm with d3 and although the amp function couldn't drive them to anywhere what the little dot amp can, they were sufficiently loud enough to listen to. And regards to the dac aspect the 880s do sound like a day and night with d3 and when without it- even if controlled for the loudness.


----------



## Aradea

Can this be a one of must have DAC for under $300? I'm looking for DAC only to play music out of my laptop


----------



## BlueBits

aradea said:


> Can this be a one of must have DAC for under $300? I'm looking for DAC only to play music out of my laptop


 

 That's what I do while studying at library or a public place. Hook up the DAC with my laptop to juice the T51's. 
  
 Elsewhere i had read that most recent (At least the Macbook Pro line up made after late-2013) laptops have decent built-in DACs. But this still delivers a much better performance to my ears and the amp function is just as awesome for the rarity of HPs with high impedance made for on the go.


----------



## 382921

How does the D3 compare to its older brother, the D1?

They are similarly priced, and I would like to know why do you guys prefer the little guy. 

I want to buy either one or a dragonfly v1.2 to listen with my AKG K545 and Shure SE315.


----------



## BlueBits

m1ko said:


> How does the D3 compare to its older brother, the D1?
> 
> They are similarly priced, and I would like to know why do you guys prefer the little guy.
> 
> I want to buy either one or a dragonfly v1.2 to listen with my AKG K545 and Shure SE315.


 

 I think for me at least its the portability of it. For its convenience and size it delivers a very good sound signature.
  
 Regarding DF 1.2, I think you should (I am sure you have already) read comparisons between it and AE 3 (if you go that route). I got the impression that the latter exceeds in many aspects that DF 1.2 does not. Although with DF it is suppose to provide more clarity.


----------



## 382921

bluebits said:


> m1ko said:
> 
> 
> > How does the D3 compare to its older brother, the D1?
> ...




for price and dimension they are basically the same... I've read the reviews and don't know what to make of them! They all speak of subjective drivel, none really reviewing the DACs!


----------



## oaklandrichie

You don't really notice how much the D3 improves the sound out of your Macbook, until you've been listening to it for a few months. Now, when I listen straight from the laptop, everything sounds sharp and brittle. Not horrible, but enough to reach for the d3. I didn't have that reaction during the first month of use.


----------



## felix3650

Hello everyone,
  
 I own the D3 paired with the NAD HP50. It sounds really good (compared to the mediocre sound of my notebook's realtek chip). I'm planning on getting something a little bit better (and with more functions) and selling the D3. My eyes fell on the Oppo Ha-2. Do you think it will make a substantial difference compared to my current setup (D3 + HP50)?
 Long time lurker, first time poster here (not new to the pro audio world though).
  
 Felix


----------



## JerseyD

felix3650 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I own the D3 paired with the NAD HP50. It sounds really good (compared to the mediocre sound of my notebook's realtek chip). I'm planning on getting something a little bit better (and with more functions) and selling the D3. My eyes fell on the Oppo Ha-2. Do you think it will make a substantial difference compared to my current setup (D3 + HP50)?
> Long time lurker, first time poster here (not new to the pro audio world though).
> ...


 

 Felix,
 With the HP50, I don't think you will find much of a difference moving from the D3 to the HA2. What that would do for you, however, is let you go portable with your phone or DAP.


----------



## felix3650

Thanks JerseyD,
  
 Based on reviews around I'm thinking on stepping it up a bit more and go for the Chord Mojo. At least I retain the portability and gain some more on the audio quality front 
 What do you guys reccomend otherwise?


----------



## JerseyD

felix3650 said:


> Thanks JerseyD,
> 
> Based on reviews around I'm thinking on stepping it up a bit more and go for the Chord Mojo. At least I retain the portability and gain some more on the audio quality front
> What do you guys reccomend otherwise?


 

 I have heard good things about the mojo, but have not heard it myself. If you've got good enough headphones to appreciate the higher quality and don't mind carrying around a unit of that size and price, go for it.  I'm holding out for the CEntrance HiFi Skyn for my iPhone. If it sounds as good as I am hoping, will begin selling them.


----------



## felix3650

jerseyd said:


> I have heard good things about the mojo, but have not heard it myself. If you've got good enough headphones to appreciate the higher quality and don't mind carrying around a unit of that size and price, go for it.  I'm holding out for the CEntrance HiFi Skyn for my iPhone. If it sounds as good as I am hoping, will begin selling them.



Got the Mojo. Sound quality is really noticeable. Compared to the D3 it sounds more open and the instruments do "breathe" more easily. There's a coherence in tonality that makes me reaching for the Mojo constantly.
The Skyn looks pretty neat. I hace a Galaxy S5 though...iPhones do get all the love


----------



## sejsel

alpha421 said:


> I sold off my DF v1.2 in favor with the D3. What's your definition with "superior sound quality"?
> 
> If you prefer a more dry and thin, but slightly more detailed sound, the DF wins.  If you prefer a more dynamic and analog sound with more output power, the D3 wins.  Plus the D3 pairs better with my A2 speakers as it should being they are Audioengine products.  Both are good companies, but the D3 offers a 3-year warranty over the 1-year DF.


 

 Second this, according to my initial impressions.
  
 And to make things more interesting, I have obtained D3 used, rather cheaply (about 90 $), whereas the Dragonfly - no less than Red, I received today, and payed more than double for it.
  
 First impressions are that D3 has airier, richer, somewhat sparklier sound. Difficult to put in words, but it sounds richer, more plush, somehow more pleasing to the ear. An extra layer of air surrounding every sound, makes everything simply richer to the ear.
  
 Now, I went for DF red after reading a lot on the threads, and many reviews, and reading them one got the unequivocal impression that the Dragonfly Red is the way to go.
  
 However, thus far, my impression coincide with the reviewer above, regarding how these two sound.
  
 Nothing wrong with DF red, if it turns out that D3 cannot be run of the iPhone without the usb hub power source (which it cannot) the Red would be good to keep for mobile use.

 For laptop (MacBook Pro retina) I would easily go with D3. I was inclined for the opposite before comparing them A to B.

 Running these in the (half) mobile setup with Denon AH-MM400 cans.
  
 Otherwise, using AKG K701 with headphone amp (EAR90) at home.


----------



## XLR8

Been listening to this D3 again.

Boy what a beautiful neutral analog sound.

I am so hooked on akamai akm 4396 DAC that I also bought the D1 and that also rox as good as the D3 for my main HiFi system.

Using many dacs - wolfson, sabre, analog devices, Phillips, burr brown , always keep coming back to AKM - the miracle DAC...


Thnx Audioengine you have a true winner..


Anyone purchased dragonfly red and compared against the D3?

If anything my v1 dragonfly is a real keeper and similar to akm4396. 
What is in the dragonfly red? is it like v1.2?


Tia.


----------



## TrantaLocked

Why do you guys think the D3 is relatively warm compared to the Dragonfly v1.2? According to one blogster who uses_* RightMark *_for measurements, the Dragonfly v1.2 and Audioengine D3 have essentially the same frequency response curve and same output impedance of 10 ohm. What could be causing the large discrepancy in sound?


----------



## sejsel (May 27, 2017)

TrantaLocked said:


> Why do you guys think the D3 is relatively warm compared to the Dragonfly v1.2? According to one blogster who uses_* RightMark *_for measurements, the Dragonfly v1.2 and Audioengine D3 have essentially the same frequency response curve and same output impedance of 10 ohm. What could be causing the large discrepancy in sound?


I have both of these, and have been using both for some time. It is really difficult to talk about sound in terms of words such as "warm" and "cold", to me the D3 is more refined sounding, and responds to
going up in the volume more uniformly - compared to Dragonfly, where after 80-85 % volume, about there somewhere, going any further results in unproportional increase in - well - piercing and sharpness in the sound. D3 sounds in general, again, to me, more relaxed and easier to listen to in high volume, allowing more enjoyment at that level of amplification, and has steady increase in perceived volume output (by the user) proportional to the volume increase with volume control.
And D3 is able to output more into the can as well.
Dragonfly can be used of the Iphone SE without additional - external power source, D3 cannot, hence big advantage for mobile use to the Dragonfly. It also has its own sound character, or signature, it is a different flavor, and I do not dislike it at all, on the contrary.
EDIT: they use different chips, these two, and that might be the possible explanation as to why these two differ in sound character as well.


----------



## XLR8

TrantaLocked said:


> Why do you guys think the D3 is relatively warm compared to the Dragonfly v1.2? According to one blogster who uses_* RightMark *_for measurements, the Dragonfly v1.2 and Audioengine D3 have essentially the same frequency response curve and same output impedance of 10 ohm. What could be causing the large discrepancy in sound?



The 32bit sabre dac v the 24bit akamai miracle dac. 

New is not necessarily better.


----------



## sejsel

XLR8 said:


> The 32bit sabre dac v the 24bit akamai miracle dac.
> 
> New is not necessarily better.



Couldn't agree more, regarding the sound signature.


----------



## TrantaLocked

XLR8 said:


> The 32bit sabre dac v the 24bit akamai miracle dac.
> 
> New is not necessarily better.



Which one is newer? And what exactly is it that causes the difference, the 32 bit or what?


----------



## sejsel (May 27, 2017)

TrantaLocked said:


> Which one is newer? And what exactly is it that causes the difference, the 32 bit or what?



Audioquest Dragofly and the DAC within it are newer, and the difference is obviously not due to the number of bits, but instead due to the character of the (well praised) akamai dac (24-bit, implemented in the D3).
Soundwise, again, to me, D3 is the better one, but on the other hand, it has higher power consumption, and D3 hence cannot be used directly of the Iphone SE.
32 bits should give more resolution, but the AudioQuest have been dealing not only with the sound, but in designing the DAC they had to design the whole thing, including development of the new chip (correct me here on terminology and other stuff, anyone) with lower power consumption, they have been very meticulous about it, which is never simple nor easy.
Incidentally, D3 has been on sale during these days, for $79, which is really bang for the buck when used of the laptop or desktop.


----------



## thasneakershop

sejsel said:


> Audioquest Dragofly and the DAC within it are newer, and the difference is obviously not due to the number of bits, but instead due to the character of the (well praised) akamai dac (24-bit, implemented in the D3).
> Soundwise, again, to me, D3 is the better one, but on the other hand, it has higher power consumtion, and D3 hence cannot be used directly of the Iphone SE.
> 32 bits should give more resolution, but the AudioQuest have been dealing not only with the sound, but in designing the DAC they had to design the whole thing, including development of the new chip (correct me here on terminology and other stuff, anyone) with lower power consumption, they have been very meticulous about it, which is never simple nor easy.
> Incidentally, D3 has been on sale during these days, for $79, which is really bang for the buck when used of the laptop or desktop.


tbh nothing can beat it for the price point


----------



## sejsel (May 27, 2017)

thasneakershop said:


> tbh nothing can beat it for the price point



Honestly, I have no idea, I don't know what else is out there and most of all how the competing offerings compare in the terms of sound. What Dragonfly "looses" in comparison in terms of price, it does compensate for in terms of use with smartphone (read Iphone SE, for instance). It is highly efficient, in terms of power consumption, it can be used without additional power source of the Iphone (SE) and that's in my experience rather convenient. It doesn't get as nearly as warm (hardly at all) whereas the D3 has a life of it's own in that regard; sometimes it gets unpleasantly warm for no apparent reason, and sometimes only warm. 
There are other good USB DACs there, I am certain of it; having said that, for the use of the laptop and desktop, I find the D3 to be a very attractive offer for the given price. Difficult to find better for the price, I would guess.


----------



## TrantaLocked

I'll be trying the Audioengine D3 and Dragonfly v1.2 very soon, along with the FiiO K1. The ultra low distortion and crosstalk make the D3 look awesome on paper, and I'm expecting a very clean and wide soundstage. 

Would anyone be willing to vouch for Dragonfly Red > Audioengine D3 or is the D3 that good?


----------



## XLR8 (May 28, 2017)

D3 easily surpasses the v1.2 DF.
But that's my opinion and audio is subjective so use your ears.
The DF v1.0 well that's another story much much closer. 
The new red dragonfly haven't heard but still 
Sabre so expect the expected. 
Good luck.


----------



## TrantaLocked (Jun 2, 2017)

I'd really like to figure out exactly what it is about the D3 DAC that makes it sound more "analog." Is the DAC more or less accurate than other products in its class? Might it have something to do with the waveform quality (a, b)? And why did the whathifi reviewer say the D3 "lacks clarity, detail and dynamics"? Why do many reviewers say there's noticeable treble roll-off even though the level of roll-off seen in frequency response graphs is only at -.3 dB at 20 KHz, which is minimal and the same as most DAC-AMPS?


----------



## XLR8

TrantaLocked said:


> I'd really like to figure out exactly what it is about the D3 DAC that makes it sound more "analog." Is the DAC more or less accurate than other products in its class? Might it have something to do with the waveform quality (a, b)? And why did the whathifi reviewer say the D3 "lacks clarity, detail and dynamics"? Why do many reviewers say there's noticeable treble roll-off even though the level of roll-off seen in frequency response graphs is only at -.3 dB at 20 KHz, which is minimal and the same as most DAC-AMPS?



It's not about accuracy it's about algorithms. 

Don't trust reviewers,  trust your ears.


----------



## TrantaLocked (Jun 8, 2017)

A few key things I'm hearing with the D3 compared to the DF v1.2. The D3 sounds more 3D, a bit bassier in the low end, and cleaner in general. I was shocked initially because I didn't expect it to live up to the hype and what I wanted out of it, and lo and behold it's best case scenario. It's for sure a keeper. Easily the most dynamic and "real" sounding mini DAC I've heard (next to a few of the Creative ones, DF v1.2, and FiiO K1)

Btw this is with the Etymotic ER4SR earphones (~45 ohm), which probably benefit more than most headphones from increased perception of low bass. So Etymotic owners, yes, absolutely try the D3!


----------



## Tommy C

Anyone tried the D3 straight out of an iPhone 6s? I'm assuming a Lighting to USB adapter has to be used.
I don't think it's designed to work this way but I was told it may work.


----------



## gooeyrich

Just wanted to mention that I noticed a marked improvement when I switched my laptops battery power to best performance, seems self explanatory but could go easily unnoticed.


----------



## TrantaLocked (Jul 10, 2022)

I tried the EarMen Eagle with my HiFiMan RE400s and compared it with my Audioengine D3. Both sound great but I'm quite sure now that the D3 sounds more forward in the treble than most DACs because of the 10ohm output impedance. Every time I try a new DAC, it's always the D3 that is brighter and at this point it can't just be coincidence that I haven't found another DAC as bright as the D3. It's just the output impedance, as most modern dongle DACs are near zero output impedance with a flat output.

But the RE400 + Audioengine D3 is an absolutely perfect combo. The EarMen Eagle does sound as good if not better in most other aspects, but the D3's output impedance happens to add detail and spacing in just the right amount without sounding too bass light. However, the RE400 still sounds amazing from any DAC, but the RE400 + D3 combo is the best headphone experience I've ever had. This combo actually sounds like an ER4S without the sibilance and with a tad more warmth, _and_ without sounding dark like the ER4P. I suppose all you need to do to achieve a similar thing on another DAC is to buy a 10ohm adapter. Audioengine says the output impedance on the D3 is 2ohm but online measurements usually show 10ohm, so if I were to try this out I'd buy one adapter of each seeing I don't know which version I have.

Edit: I have the impedance adapter! https://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_fr...male+to+f+3.5mm+stereo+audio+adaptor&_sacat=0
It is exactly this model that I tried that starts at 10 ohm at the highest volume then increases impedance very quickly as you raise volume. I measured with my multimeter and found this result! I tested it and I do indeed hear the difference in treble response, it makes the EarMen Eagle sound a lot more like the D3 but maybe overshoots on the treble a bit, and still a bit more sub bass than the D3. I think you would maybe want a little less than 10 ohm, something that starts at 0 ohm instead or maybe a normal adapter cable. I have a couple splitter cables that could work daisy chained.
More info here: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/where-can-i-buy-custom-impedance-adapters-for-2ohm-and-10ohm.964061/

I do think the EarMen Eagle is very slightly more natural than the D3 so in general I would recommend it over the D3, but honestly it's so close already. So yeah, the Eagle does really impress me but the D3 is still one of the best dongle DACs I have heard. If the D3 is a 98/100 the Eagle is a 99/100, besides the fact the D3 is a better fit for the RE400.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

More on the impedance situation: http://nwavguy.blogspot.com/2011/02/headphone-amp-impedance.html
UE 700 graph: https://www.stereophile.com/images/ifmeasure/UltimateEarUE700.pdf
RE400 graph: https://www.stereophile.com/images/ifmeasure/HiFiMANIE400.pdf

Notice how the RE400 has a pretty flat impedance curve but with a hump at 2khz and a slight increase above 10khz? That leads to those regions being less affected by source/output impedance as the other regions get reduced. But for a set with a crazy roller coaster impedance graph like the UE 700, you will get a more extreme change in treble response with the D3. But the result for the RE400 and the D3 with 10ohm output impedance is a very slightly brighter response that to my ears is almost perfect and is the most transparent sound I have ever heard from headphones without using an EQ.

My review comparing the D3 vs HiBy FC3 and EarMen Eagle: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/hib...p-mqa-compatible.951633/page-12#post-17038274
TL;DR is the D3 is brightest, FC3 is almost as bright as D3 but has punchier sub bass, and Eagle is warmest with more forward upper bass and mid range. Just be aware that the D3 will still be punchier than DACs with weak amps like the Fiio K1, so it isn't like the D3 is a lightweight. It has plenty of power to fully drive most sets' bass. I like the D3 the most for the RE400 but the other two still sound great because the RE400 is just a god tier headphone.


----------

